# what do you drink during your workout?



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I usually stick to good old h2o, but was wondering what everyone else does. I've just ordered some superpump max, so will be taking that pre workout.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Water; sometimes + bcaa


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Water for me I would like to take something else but I have to watch my carbs


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Water for me!


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

Tea 1 sugar


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Paulieb said:


> Water for me I would like to take something else but I have to watch my carbs


What about gaspari Size on pre contest? there are only 2g carbs in it!

I take NO explode pre workout and sip water through it.


----------



## Mr.Hench (Oct 4, 2009)

just water for me


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

I dont drink anything, this isnt me being tough its me being a pratt as I forget. Any recommendations off the back of the OPs post for what should be taken? I know some have water and 5mg of creatine to sip as they go?

Torch whats that No Explode like?


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

water


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

water with bcaa


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

I sip a can of strongbow, brilliant for a pump


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

lucozade and water when bulking.


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

H20 but will start to take BCAA's during my cardio when i start shredding!

Edit: Also drink about 2 - 2 1/2 pints of water about an hour pre workout so i don't usually drink that much during.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Nothing.. I drink water through training but nothing else, some people will have a protein shake for some reason.

I often have an energy drink like diet red bull or whatever before I train.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Water mixed with 5g L-Glutamine. 10g EAAs.

Immediately PWO I have 5g L-Glutamine, 5g EAAs, 5g BCAAs, 40g whey, 80g Waxy Maize.

Does the job nicely.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

cheers everyone.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

normally just plain old dihydrogen monoxide but if im a bit knackered i will have an aldi lucozade sport copy.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> normally just plain old dihydrogen monoxide but if im a bit knackered i will have an aldi lucozade sport copy.


LOL Dihydrogen monoxide. Yeah I drink battery acid.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

dilute orange with 15g bcca and 5g creatine


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

gym rat said:


> dilute orange with 15g bcca and 5g creatine


Do you drink this in one, or sip it. Because I don't see how people can sip BCAA's as they just froth up when I mix them. Maybe it is just the MP ones. But Im interested to know.


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

water during workout. protein drink before and a good meal after.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I just go to the water fountain during my workouts as the water is ice cold that comes out of it. While i'm running i'll just stick some Robinsons orange squash in a water bottle to neck during the 40 minutes.

Have tried one pre workout drink, i think it was Amped by MetRX. I only had half the recommended amount and felt awful and nearly crushed myself racking the bar after squatting, i chucked the rest of it away!


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

water but when I have extra cash I buy Gaspari Sizeon lemon ice


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Isotonic Drink during work out


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> What about gaspari Size on pre contest? there are only 2g carbs in it!
> 
> I take NO explode pre workout and sip water through it.


Thank you magic I will have a look at this stuff, oh and I am no where near pre contest lol

I am just a fat bloke trying to lose weight and gain muscle :thumbup1:


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

I try to add little electrolytes to my water during cardio if I remember, if I do not its no big deal, but mostly its pure aqua


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Just h2o while workin out, been takin Superpump 250 but giving me super bloat and havin super dumps ... got small tubs of Superpump max with the order and thats much better.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

greenspin said:


> Do you drink this in one, or sip it. Because I don't see how people can sip BCAA's as they just froth up when I mix them. Maybe it is just the MP ones. But Im interested to know.


nope i sip it thru the workout, i use myprotein ones and they do mix eventually, i mix it bout half hour before gym and its fine, i just shake it before each sip as the creatine lies at the bottom


----------



## FatScrub (Nov 16, 2010)

I'll have a quarter scoop of Cell tech (both on cardio and non cardio days) and a teaspoon of glutamine pre wo.

During the workout water only.

Then the same post workout in a shake or with a protein bar


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

Using Reflex's The Edge at the moment as I don't have time to eat before training its an easy way of getting some carbs in to fuel the training.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

water, or protien shake. usualy drink 1L


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I have 50g dextrose.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

think i'll get some bcaa's


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Recently started having a Whey Protein Shake w/ Maltodextrin... Not sure if it's my mind playing tricks, but seems to be working for me so far


----------



## FatScrub (Nov 16, 2010)

Sorry, what's the point of taking a protein shake or bcaa's during your workout?

Isn't the point to kill the muscles first and then supply the nutrients to maximise the repair process?


----------



## jakzek (Oct 21, 2010)

Usually just a standard 500ml bottle of water

But earlier i thought i was gonna fall asleep on the bench so decided to wack a red bull down me haha


----------



## yeah_buddy (Nov 23, 2010)

Water just for my dry mouth. Usually take a sip and gob it out lol.


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Water ftw


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

I just drink about 1-2litre water lol, constantly going back to fill my water bottle up.

Although I might try adding a little bit of eaas lol.


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

I drink 40g whey with 10g glutamine and 10g creatine mono with 500ml water during workout and I still have water along side it.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

1l water + sometimes powerade or coffee if im flaggin! I've actually been at the gym before done a few sets felt so knackered bought a coffee from venders and gone back and done a good session!


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Rhino p1ss


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Hampy71 said:


> Rhino p1ss


hahaha

is that by MyProtein


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

akalatengo said:


> hahaha
> 
> is that by MyProtein


Yes have you tried it too? 


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Hampy71 said:


> Yes have you tried it too? 


no, I'm a natty, lol


----------



## minidorian (Nov 19, 2009)

for me : 15 g of peptopro + 20 g waxymaze. I'm bulking, and for me it work very well


----------



## Paul_k2 (Mar 21, 2009)

A 2l bottle of sugar free orange squash + 15g bcaa + 10g creatine mono + 10g L-glutamine. Start swigging on it before i get to the gym and finish it off before i leave before my PW shake.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

During workout iced green tea!


----------

